# Odyssey wiring question



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would like to disable the electric front passenger door lock To prevent pax from getting in. I want to have to unlock that one door manually. 
is it as simple as popping off the door panel and unplugging the solenoid or will that create computer errors?
Even better is there a wire I could get to and put a switch inline to enable/disable the electric lock for that one door?
I want the drivers door and sliding doors and rear hatch locks to continue to function as normal.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tinkering with electronics can result in a fiery apocalypse worst case.
Best case is you actually manage to do it correctly.\

My suspicion is that any attempt at modifying the electronics will result in something between doing what you want and having a fiery apocalypse.

my suggestion is to just pile up a bunch of stuff in the front seat and stretch the seat belt across your pile. Lunch box, jacket, cleaning supplies, knapsack... enough crap to make it more of a pain the ass to move than to get in the back seat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Tinkering with electronics can result in a fiery apocalypse worst case.
> Best case is you actually manage to do it correctly.\
> 
> My suspicion is that any attempt at modifying the electronics will result in something between doing what you want and having a fiery apocalypse.
> ...


You read my







MIND !!!

BUT . . .

NOT TO BE OUT DONE !

I GIVE YOU
ODYSSY ABLAZE & SWIMMING MOOSE !!!!!

You DON'T SEE THIS EVERY DAY !

( yes
The outskirts of " Suburbia Hell" !)



Atavar said:


> I would like to disable the electric front passenger door lock To prevent pax from getting in. I want to have to unlock that one door manually.
> is it as simple as popping off the door panel and unplugging the solenoid or will that create computer errors?
> Even better is there a wire I could get to and put a switch inline to enable/disable the electric lock for that one door?
> I want the drivers door and sliding doors and rear hatch locks to continue to function as normal.


Ps . . . just take the actuator rod out.
Leave the electric solenoid to go click click with Nothing Attached.
Its how Police deactivate back door locks.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Tinkering with electronics can result in a fiery apocalypse worst case.
> Best case is you actually manage to do it correctly.
> 
> My suspicion is that any attempt at modifying the electronics will result in something between doing what you want and having a fiery apocalypse.
> ...


Right.


Atavar said:


> I would like to disable the electric front passenger door lock To prevent pax from getting in. I want to have to unlock that one door manually.
> is it as simple as popping off the door panel and unplugging the solenoid or will that create computer errors?
> Even better is there a wire I could get to and put a switch inline to enable/disable the electric lock for that one door?
> I want the drivers door and sliding doors and rear hatch locks to continue to function as normal.


Nothing wrong with that. It is ridiculously simple:

All you gotta do is pop off the door panel, find the lock solenoid, unplug it.

Want a switch? Solenoid usually has two wires, cut one, wire one up to a switch. Possible to run the wiring to drivers area. With a little elbow grease it can be hidden.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Right.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. It is ridiculously simple:
> 
> ...


Its not REALLY Arson if you were " Customizing" . . .

( if it melts the Odometer , Insurance will Never Know it had 300,000 miles in 2 years . . .)


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Its not REALLY Arson if you were " Customizing" . . .
> 
> ( if it melts the Odometer , Insurance will Never Know it had 300,000 miles in 2 years . . .)
> View attachment 492950


&#129318;‍♂ What was I thinking

OP, WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T UNPLUG THE LOCK SOLINOID!

Your van will BLOW UP

Like this



http://imgur.com/a/RZG8Qhk


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Pull the door panel, locate the 2 wires running to the lock motor, cut one in half wire thru a toggle switch. Mount the switch in the door map pocket and you'll be able to cut the lock motor on and off.

Doesn't matter which wire... Did car audio and security for 15+ years this one's an easy job... Probably take longer to pull the panel than to install the switch...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks all! I just didn't know if there was feedback from the lock to tell the car it had successfully locked.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Unfortunately on the ODY it is just not this easy. I had the door panel off and the door lock actuator is hard wired inside the door lock mechanism with no external connectors. 
I am trying to find a wiring diagram now to identify the wire colors so I can get to them in the wiring harness. If anyone has access to a wiring diagram or electrical troubleshooting manual for a 2011 Honda Odyssey Touring I would appreciate a little information


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cut the red wire! No, cut the blue wire! 💥


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

OK, color me chagrined. For the 2011 Odyssey Touring it is fuse #4 in the drivers side interior fuse panel. For other Hondas look for a fuse labeled "Door Unlock Motor 1"
With that fuse out the rear sliding doors unlock with the button but the front passenger door does not. 
Now to web search for a plug and play fused switch to replace the fuse with.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Cut the red wire! No, cut the blue wire! &#128165;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Get a volt meter and test each wire going into the lock assembly while locking and unlocking the doors till you find which wire triggers 12v on UNLOCK cut that wire in half and wire the switch thru it.

You don't need to find a wire diagram.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Get a volt meter and test each wire going into the lock assembly while locking and unlocking the doors till you find which wire triggers 12v on UNLOCK cut that wire in half and wire the switch thru it.
> 
> You don't need to find a wire diagram.


Well, you need to find the wiring diagram if you don't want to poke holes in the insulation on all the wires and create entry points for corrosion. I would prefer not to break insulation on any more wires than necessary.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Well, you need to find the wiring diagram if you don't want to poke holes in the insulation on all the wires and create entry points for corrosion. I would prefer not to break insulation on any more wires than necessary.


You should be able to probe the actual plug end that goes into the door lock without piercing any wires... But whatever... What do I know I've only done car security installs for 15+ years...

It sounds like you might be better off letting a 12v installer do this for you...any car stereo shop should make short work of this task...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Having found the fuse it’s easy.


----------

